# Cece's Grilled Fish and Tartar Sauce



## kitchenelf (Jun 10, 2004)

CECE'S GRILLED FISH 

1 FISH
SOAK IN SOME  MILK FOR 5 MINUTES ( Gets ride of the Fishy taste)
PEPPER TO TASTE
Thin slices of Lime and thin slices of lemon.  (4 total slices per fish)
Piece of foil to wrap fish in at least twice around.
1 SHOT OF BEER OR WHITE WINE
BASIL LEAVES
PARSLEY
FRESH DILL
ONION SLICED THIN.

Dress Each fish in a large piece of foil. Soak the fish first to rid it of fishy taste, now pepper fish.
Open the cavity and add the herbs, Basil whole leave, Dill and parsley, grab a few bunches and add it,  now add 2 slices of lemon and 2 of lime. Alternate them across the fish top.
Lay the onion on the bottom. Fish is between Onions and Lemon and Lime.
Fold fish in a pocket. Leave one end open. Now pour down the open end a shot of wine or beer.
Seal the lip and fold again in another piece of foil.
Place the fish in the camp fire on a stone or on the grill set at medium for 10 minutes.
When removed, peel the foil off, the skin will come off clean now. Cut a thing line down the back and you can bone it right off the meat. 
Push remainder of fish on the plate and enjoy.


CECE'S TARTAR SAUCE

1 CUP OF VANILLA YOGART
1 Tablespoon Dill chopped up.

Mix and set aside until the fish is done. Now serve up.

This fish goes nicely with this salad Cece's Summer Salad

**recipe originally posted by Gemini Cook


----------

